# Ridgid Carbide 10 in. blades



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought a few of these at HD yesterday as they are being clearanced out by HD, Lifetime guarantee,Look to be either rebadged Freuds or Avanti's for $27 - 20% HF coupon= $21 and change a piece.Wish they were TK,but at this price and warranty,kinda hard to pass up


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for the Wed crowd, These are highly rated by Wood Mag as well as others btw.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Tommyt654 said:


> I bought a few of these at HD yesterday as they are being clearanced out by HD, Lifetime guarantee,Look to be either rebadged Freuds or Avanti's for $27 - 20% HF coupon= $21 and change a piece.Wish they were TK,but at this price and warranty,kinda hard to pass up


 
Are they at HD, or HF?


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Home Depot


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Actually went back today to grab the 10 x 90 for my mitersaw, Its a little more expensive but well worth the price for a lifetime guarantee and carbide tip.


----------

